# Barako



## samdryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey, mega coffee noob here and my first post, so hopefully someone will guide me if I did something wrong.

I visited Budapest recently and was recommended this cafe that specialises in the Philippino bean called barako. http://barakokavehaz.com

I have never seen the bean before in the UK or abroad although I was never really looking.

The roast I tried was quite dark and quite similar to a generic Italian Arabica style although there was a heavier woody taste. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with it...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's Liberica rather than Arabica or Robusta

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffea_liberica

This shows the relationship:

http://www.cafeimports.com/pdf/Coffee_Tree_11x17_web.pdf

I cant remember ever seeing a specialty lot of this.

The Italian style of dark roasting low quality Arabica wont give you much of the beans distinct flavour profile anyway, which is probably why the Liberica tasted quite similar if dark roasted.

I don't think it's not very well known for taste (same with Robusta), but its rust resistant so easy to grow.


----------



## samdryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahh ok that makes more sense. Thanks for your help!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> This shows the relationship:
> 
> http://www.cafeimports.com/pdf/Coffee_Tree_11x17_web.pdf


thanks for that. That's what I wish James Hoffman had done with his poster, rather than a text only timeline.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> thanks for that. That's what I wish James Hoffman had done with his poster, rather than a text only timeline.


I know what you mean. I think Hoffman's goes into much greater detail about the relationships and sub-types though.

I watched a talk a while ago (think it was SCAA Symposium) where the speaker said there were many many other types of coffee than Arabica growing in the wild, but they don't make tasty coffee or there isn't enough experimentation yet. That would be very interesting to see mapped out.


----------

